# My bag of goodies



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think I'd add anything to that. In fact, I'd try to cut the weight in half


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ibraaheem said:


> These are my tools. Any suggestions of what I should add to it would be greatly appreciated. I generally work with residential/commercial.


I'll give it a shot....

-Throw those klein screwdrivers away and get German drivers
-Take that hammer and beat the sh!t out of that Klein tic tester and get a fluke

That's all that seems to jump out right now.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> I'll give it a shot....
> 
> -Throw those klein screwdrivers away and get German drivers
> -Take that hammer and beat the sh!t out of that Klein tic tester and get a fluke
> ...


Oh and that god awful Klein pliers with the yellow fat handles, those are terrible, I know from experience.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You're not going to get a bag that holds everything you need. If you try, it'll be way too heavy.

Where's your small cable cutters? Ratcheting cable cutters? Ratcheting PVC cutter? Square? Rotosplit? Second pair of channels? Tin snips? 

Those are all things that you should have available, but you don't need them all everyday. 

You got a good start to an everyday setup there. I'd probably get rid of the DMM and hacksaw until I needed them. Keep all the extra stuff in a large toolbox or bag in your truck.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Get rid of that cheap tape and get some Scotch 33..:thumbsup:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's a good start. I added things as I needed them and have them separated into different bags/ boxes according to how often I need them. Trust me, you're never completely done buying tools when you make your living using them


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you guys serious? This is a brand spanking NEW apprentice.

He doesn't need german screw drivers, he doesn't need to smash his volt tic and get a fluke, he doesn't need cable cutters or ratcheting cable cutters or ratcheting pvc cutter or a rotosplit.

Maybe a plastic square could come in handy, and it's light weight.. and probably some tin snips. And all the stuff you have is fine. 

What about a cordless drill? Does your work supply one?

There will be more tools to pick up in the future... but that looks pretty good for starting out.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibraaheem said:


> These are my tools. Any suggestions of what I should add to it would be greatly appreciated. I generally work with residential/commercial.


Don't listen to the Klein haters..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the electrical trade...:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You might want to add an adjustable wrench and a razor knife.

If I might make a suggestion - buy one tool and only one tool with every paycheck. Over time you will figure out what you like and what you need, you will find the tools that fit your hands and personality.

You have a good start - all decent tools of a decent quality. Treat them well.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Second pair of channel locks, and like others said you will learn what you need/use over time.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't listen to the Klein haters..:laughing:


I've tried the Wera and I don't like the feel of the handle. I treat my Kleins well and don't have a problem with them.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

eejack said:


> You might want to add an adjustable wrench and a razor knife.
> 
> If I might make a suggestion - buy one tool and only one tool with every paycheck. Over time you will figure out what you like and what you need, you will find the tools that fit your hands and personality.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice a single wrench in there either.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ibraaheem said:


> These are my tools. Any suggestions of what I should add to it would be greatly appreciated. I generally work with residential/commercial.


That looks like a good start for now , but you'll definitely be adding to that as you go . Little things to add to what you have would be , another pair of channel locks , a combo or speed square , tin snips , plug in receptacle tester ( fault finder ) , work gloves ( company should supply those ) , more nut drivers , a multi tip screwdriver ( 10 in one ) , PVC cutters , utility knife . Buying tools in this trade is a never ending process . What you have will either wear out or something new and better will come along . You're starting out , so don't worry about having everything you need , it takes time ! Good luck !


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Good rule of thumb: If you have to borrow it from someone else more than twice, you need to buy one for yourself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Are you guys serious? This is a brand spanking NEW apprentice.


 He didn't mentioned that. Still, he asked for suggestions.


> he doesn't need to smash his volt tic and get a fluke, he doesn't need cable cutters or ratcheting cable cutters or ratcheting pvc cutter or a rotosplit.


 I had all of those as an apprentice, a union apprentice. Even forgoing the ratcheting cable cutters and PVC cutter for their expense, what apprentice doesn't need a rotoplit?!?! A good tick tracer? A basic cable cutter? Aren't those exactly the types of tools an apprentice should be looking to purchase? He asked, I suggested.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> what apprentice doesn't need a rotoplit?!?


Probably be interesting to hear from more electricians on here.. but I have never even used a rotosplit and have never seen anyone use one and I worked strictly with BX for a good 3 years.

I do the BX "crack"ing method... bend it to break the armor, twist it back and snip with side cutters.. takes probably 3 seconds.

One company I worked for wanted apprentices to use a hacksaw.. I hated that method and keep cracking, but the guys who got good at it were damn good at it.

Still today, I crack BX and use a hacksaw on larger armor cable and teck cable. Would be a good poll to see who uses a rotosplit.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Didn't the op say that they were mainly residential and some commercial? As a mainly resi contractor doing commercial and oil field work I would have to say that they have basically everything they would need for now. I would suggest a good plug checker and probably an m12 impact. Other than that you are looking all right. Everyone has said the obvious things, a second pair of channel locks, razor knife, etc. I have never had to use a rotosplit once in my life. Bend that mc over and use your ***** to cut it off. Klein is a great tool brand. You don't need German screwdrivers. Like it was already said, if you have to borrow it more than once you probably need to get your own. You are still new to the trade so give it time. Your tool count will grow and grow until you have a pile of tools that you "forgot" you bought lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Probably be interesting to hear from more electricians on here.. but I have never even used a rotosplit and have never seen anyone use one and I worked strictly with BX for a good 3 years.
> 
> I do the BX "crack"ing method... bend it to break the armor, twist it back and snip with side cutters.. takes probably 3 seconds.
> 
> ...


Everyone has their own method. But a rotosplit is a fast, easy, and clean method to strip MC so it's perfect for an apprentice. 

It's on my local's tool list.

I use my rotosplit a lot now to cut thru the old steel BX that I deal with in old houses. "Cracking" that is hard when it's a short piece that's hard to reach and it can damage the inner cloth insulation on the conductors.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Probably be interesting to hear from more electricians on here.. but I have never even used a rotosplit and have never seen anyone use one and I worked strictly with BX for a good 3 years.
> 
> I do the BX "crack"ing method... bend it to break the armor, twist it back and snip with side cutters.. takes probably 3 seconds.
> 
> ...


These are what he needs,,nothing fancy...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Didn't the op say that they were mainly residential and some commercial? As a mainly resi contractor doing commercial and oil field work I would have to say that they have basically everything they would need for now. I would suggest a good plug checker and probably an m12 impact. Other than that you are looking all right. Everyone has said the obvious things, a second pair of channel locks, razor knife, etc. I have never had to use a rotosplit once in my life. Bend that mc over and use your ***** to cut it off. Klein is a great tool brand. You don't need German screwdrivers. Like it was already said, if you have to borrow it more than once you probably need to get your own. You are still new to the trade so give it time. Your tool count will grow and grow until you have a pile of tools that you "forgot" you bought lol


I think we all have tools we wonder why we bought them..:laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


:blink:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I didn't notice a single wrench in there either.


3/8" 7/16, 1/2,9/16" wrenches and maybe 5/16"


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


Lay me off then... Hate mc anyway...

Ive never heard of anyone ir worked for say that!

Guess to each his own, but alot easier to teach the right way first!


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

You've git a good start going there from what I can see. Like some of the guys have suggested, maybe buy a few wrenches. And I agree with Eejack buy a new tool every payday.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


That's Canadian (we can't say ret arded here).


I've said this story a few times before. There's always old timers who complain about rotosplits, especially when the local put the tool onto the tool list which required everyone to purchase and carry them (that was the contractor whop pushed for that). So I've witnessed a lot of "races" between old timers who use hacksaws, snips or ***** go against young guys with rotosplits. Rotosplits win every time, no question. And it also gives a perfectly clean cut every time.

If I am only stripping a few cables, then I'll use whatever tool is handy. But if I am going to be doing a lot of MC or BX, especially steel, there is no reason not to use the rotosplit.


----------



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


thats the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard :blink: :no:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I'm a young guy in the trade.. and I agree with the old timers, we don't need no stinkin rotosplit.

Old timers know their stuff, they've been cracking BX since before I was born. I'm not going to question their expertise on THIS issue. :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Tradition is the enemy of progress.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Well I'm a young guy in the trade.. and I agree with the old timers, we don't need no stinkin rotosplit.
> 
> Old timers know their stuff, they've been cracking BX since before I was born. I'm not going to question their expertise on THIS issue. :thumbup:


I understanding you not wanting to use a rotosplit, you have your preferences. 

Your statement about the contractor laying you off is what is insane. It's the contractors who want the guys to use them because it's safer and more productive. I remember seeing the contractor's in eejack's local buying rotosplits for the men back when they were $40. My local wasn't as strong so as soon as the contractor asked for them they put it on the tool list so we had to buy them ourselves.


----------



## Mugs (Jan 29, 2013)

This will probably be seconding what some have said, in some parts at least. 

I can't tell from the picture whether the stubby screwdriver has interchangeable tips. If not, perhaps consider getting one with? 

As others have said,
-a razor knife
-cable cutters
-receptacle tester
-another set of pump pliers. Knipex makes a great version. 

Also consider a:

-6 in 1 tap
-headlamp
-file 
-multi-tip screwdriver with tips to fit "tamperproof" screws. 

I can't tell whether the linesman pliers you have have a fishtape pulling face on them. If not, you may want to consider an upgrade.

Just my 2 cents - these are all things I've found useful to have. YMMV.


----------



## TYSONLIVEWIRE (Aug 25, 2013)

Great start & as said before you'll always have more to get to make jobs easier! But you have what you need to go in the trenches at least! Best of luck!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It's the contractors who want the guys to use them because it's safer and more productive.







Sooooo... faaaaast. :icon_lol:

No joke, I saw guys stripping BX with a hacksaw, it took them 2 seconds or less to notch and pull it off. It blew my mind. I couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Sooooo... faaaaast. :icon_lol:
> 
> No joke, I saw guys stripping BX with a hacksaw, it took them 2 seconds or less to notch and pull it off. It blew my mind. I couldn't get the hang of it.


That's not a Rotosplit, that's a Greenlee. But still, he used it wrong. You do not turn that dial to tighten the MC. There is a little spring loaded flap inside that you push the MC against. The dial is just for adjusting between different size MC and you only give it a half turn or so.

I prefer the Rotosplit with the lever, just throw the cable in, squeeze and turn. There is no way a hacksaw is faster and that has been proven time and time again.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> ...Sooooo... faaaaast. :icon_lol:


 That's like watching one of those infomercials for problems that don't exist, like watching people struggling to cut an apple: If you use the tool like a dumbass, of course it's slow.

Set the depth and leave it, have a sharp blade in it, apply the right pressure, and you cut the AL armor in all of two turns.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Didn't realize there was a difference in splitters... is this more accurate?






I definitely see it doing a better cut... but it can't be argued that it's faster. Not even close.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> The companies I've worked for, you would have been laid off if you used a rotosplit all day long. Those things are for home owners.


I will give you 10-1 odds a Rotosplit makes a faster and cleaner cut than using any other tool.. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Didn't realize there was a difference in splitters... is this more accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy in that video is moving S L O W for the demo...real speed is 1/4 of the time it takes a trained professional...

He is also holding the cable backwards on the cutter.. why is a mystery.. :blink::blink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> I definitely see it doing a better cut... but it can't be argued that it's faster. Not even close.


I can't see the video you posted because I'm on the iPad right now. 

But I'll say it again, the rotosplit is faster. Every old-timer with your attitude said the same thing as you until they lost in a race to some first-year apprentice with the Rotosplit.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> But I'll say it again, the rotosplit is faster. Every old-timer with your attitude said the same thing as you until they lost in a race to some first-year apprentice with the Rotosplit.


Do a proper comparison then.. put 2 old timers on rotosplit vs and 2 first years on rotorsplit vs. 

What are we racing the rotosplit against anyway?

I wish I had taken video from back in the day when those guys were stripping bx with hacksaws. Unbelievably fast.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Do a proper comparison then.. put 2 old timers on rotosplit vs and 2 first years on rotorsplit vs.
> 
> What are we racing the rotosplit against anyway?
> 
> I wish I had taken video from back in the day when those guys were stripping bx with hacksaws. Unbelievably fast.


I explained this already. Old-timers with hack saws, snips, and *****. In all the races I watched, an old-timer never beat anyone with a Rotosplit. This was a big thing 9 or 10 years ago when they made us buy the rotosplit, I've seen countless "showdowns".

Remember that when using a hacksaw you either need the MC to be on something or you need one end of it to be firmly attached so you can pull it tight to cut it.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Ill stick to my hacksaw


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> Ill stick to my hacksaw


This man can help you...


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

One thing that I'd suggest is an engraver. Always nice to be able to tell who's tools are whose. A unique ID sequence (Drivers license ID, apprenticeship registration #) on them if theft will be a concern.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Roto Split is, without a doubt, faster than fiddling with other hand tools. If I remember I'll make a video to prove it to you. :laughing:


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the good advice. Yeah, I'm a new apprentice, I should've mentioned that in the beginning.

The plug tester I've been looking all over for and had no luck finding it.

Fluke meter, I want one, but right now budget is tight, in time I hope to get a decent one.

I find that the Klein Hook knife for cutting wires works very well, I tried using a regular knife.. it's just not for me.

As for Klein, I like the brand. Is there any other good brands of quality electricians tools? Thanks again.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Do a proper comparison then.. put 2 old timers on rotosplit vs and 2 first years on rotorsplit vs.
> 
> What are we racing the rotosplit against anyway?
> 
> I wish I had taken video from back in the day when those guys were stripping bx with hacksaws. Unbelievably fast.


As a proper old timer I can strip faster with a hacksaw, but it is easier and lighter to carry a rotosplit. I will use the crack method if it is one cable and I have none of the right tools on me. Snapping the jacket is a good way of damaging the conductors beneath.

If I am cutting in a panel I definitely use a rotosplit ( of course the contractor has to supply it ).

It is important to know how to use the hacksaw properly - large MC cable requires it and if you have one in your box you can cut pretty much anything. I recently cut 4" emt when the generator feeding my bandsaw died.


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Sooooo... faaaaast. :icon_lol:
> 
> No joke, I saw guys stripping BX with a hacksaw, it took them 2 seconds or less to notch and pull it off. It blew my mind. I couldn't get the hang of it.



I know a guy who also uses a hacksaw to pull off the BX, he holds one end down with his foot and just slices. But this tool right there...wow. I might have to get one of those. Cutting the BX is not the issue for me, it's the time it takes for me to clear the sharp ends.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

This is an entertaining thread  I learned to strip BX (the real steel stuff with the AL strip in it) with a hacksaw. Lay it over your left hand, palm up, hold it between your thumb and last three fingers, then run the hacksaw (blade installed to cut on the pull) between your thumb and middle finger. It doesn't have to go the whole way through, but almost. You shouldn't have to put tension on it with anything other than your hand. 

That being said, I think it's faster and cleaner to use a Roto-split. I normally carry a folding jab saw with both wood and metal blades in my small tool pouch so if I have a one-off cut to make, I can do it without a roto-split or hacksaw. I don't like using the "crack" method at all. Seems very unprofessional.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

eejack said:


> As a proper old timer I can strip faster with a hacksaw,


As an old timer.. I can tell you that a hacksaw is S L O W compared to a Rotosplit...

Try it some day and save the hacksaw for pipe.. what it was intended for.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd honestly love to see a video of someone using a rotosplit who isn't one of these demo goofs who takes 30 seconds to strip a sheath. Please, someone make a video.



B4T said:


> As an old timer.. I can tell you that a hacksaw is S L O W compared to a Rotosplit...


I think it's skill level or experience.. some guys on a hacksaw can do it faster than any other method out there. Absolutely.

But if one learned on a rotosplit or never perfected the hacksaw method, it would be much slower.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Another thing.. those videos show the guy fumbling around with a thumb screw... waste of time.. :no::no:

You set the thumb screw once for the size of the cable and just squeeze the handles together.. (4) rotations of the handle and you are done...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> I think it's skill level or experience.. some guys on a hacksaw can do it faster than any other method out there. Absolutely.
> 
> But if one learned on a rotosplit or never perfected the hacksaw method, it would be much slower.


There is no skill involved and you can't screw up the cut..

The cutting depth is pre-set so you can't cut into the conductors like a hacksaw can...

You can feel when the cutting wheel is through the armor covering...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> As a proper old timer I can strip faster with a hacksaw, but it is easier and lighter to carry a rotosplit. I will use the crack method if it is one cable and I have none of the right tools on me. Snapping the jacket is a good way of damaging the conductors beneath.
> 
> If I am cutting in a panel I definitely use a rotosplit ( of course the contractor has to supply it ).
> 
> It is important to know how to use the hacksaw properly - large MC cable requires it and if you have one in your box you can cut pretty much anything. I recently cut 4" emt when the generator feeding my bandsaw died.


You can't afford $18 for a Roto split!!!!:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> I'd honestly love to see a video of someone using a rotosplit who isn't one of these demo goofs who takes 30 seconds to strip a sheath. Please, someone make a video.
> 
> 
> I think it's skill level or experience.. some guys on a hacksaw can do it faster than any other method out there. Absolutely.


That's a load of crap. Like you said earlier, you never even saw a Rotosplit used properly, so you're just talking of your ass.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

B4T said:


> There is no skill involved and you can't screw up the cut..
> 
> The cutting depth is pre-set so you can't cut into the conductors like a hacksaw can...
> 
> You can feel when the cutting wheel is through the armor covering...


I didn't mean skill in using the rotosplit, obviously there is zero skill in using that homeowner tool. lmfao

I meant skill in using a hacksaw quickly and efficiently on bx. It's damn quick for those guys who have mastered it. It must take a while to master it though, I never could.

Guys coming from only ever using a rotosplit would have no chance using a hacksaw on metal sheath. So of course it would take them minutes upon minutes TRYING to do it. And even then they will cut into the insulation.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

should i become a bookie now?:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> I didn't mean skill in using the rotosplit, obviously there is zero skill in using that homeowner tool. lmfao
> 
> I meant skill in using a hacksaw quickly and efficiently on bx. It's damn quick for those guys who have mastered it. It must take a while to master it though, I never could.
> 
> Guys coming from only ever using a rotosplit would have no chance using a hacksaw on metal sheath. So of course it would take them minutes upon minutes TRYING to do it. And even then they will cut into the insulation.


sorry, ff , but this is as wrong as ive ever seen one your post! if you learned the 'old' way, before rotosplits were invented? or you just learned the other way, either way, it is what byour used to but you could learn the other way, and ill bet any one person could do it just as fast, either way, with enough practice! how many commas did i just use?:whistling2:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay okay

I'll stop, I'm probably wrong. I've honestly never seen a rotosplit in action, except for the youtube videos which are obviously daaaamn sloooow.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

B4T said:


> As an old timer.. I can tell you that a hacksaw is S L O W compared to a Rotosplit...
> 
> Try it some day and save the hacksaw for pipe.. what it was intended for.. :thumbsup:


I can use a rotosplit, I am actually faster with the hacksaw...the rotosplit is easier though.



HARRY304E said:


> You can't afford $18 for a Roto split!!!!:laughing:


It is not on my tool list, ergo contractor supplies it or I use my hacksaw...



papaotis said:


> should i become a bookie now?:laughing:


I'll put money down if your taking bets. ( just let me know which way will make us more money ).


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Okay okay
> 
> I'll stop, I'm probably wrong. I've honestly never seen a rotosplit in action, except for the youtube videos which are obviously daaaamn sloooow.


Hacksaw, grab cable where you want it cut, left hand thumb guides sawblade, quick back and forth and pull off excess sheath.

Rotosplit, grab cable where you want it cut, clamp rotosplit ( speed clamp means basically squeeze ) spin handle back and forth and pull off excess sheath.

The difference between the two methods is a couple of seconds depending upon what you grew up with. I find having the extra hand transfer in the rotosplit method is slower but I grew up using a hacksaw on AC.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Okay okay
> 
> I'll stop, I'm probably wrong. I've honestly never seen a rotosplit in action, except for the youtube videos which are obviously daaaamn sloooow.


 yeah, that youtube video was deffinently not a selling point!:no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

deffinetly?:001_huh:


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

GEORGE D said:


> I'll give it a shot....
> 
> -Throw those klein screwdrivers away and get German drivers
> -Take that hammer and beat the sh!t out of that Klein tic tester and get a fluke
> ...


By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.

Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibraaheem said:


> By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


Look here.http://www.toolup.com/fluke_t5-600_fluke-t5-600-600v-voltage-continuity-and-current-tester.aspx

Also ask the guys at work about tools too they will help you.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ibraaheem said:


> By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


I wouldn't waste money upgrading on any of your existing tools. As long they do the job, keep on using them until they actually need replaced


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ibraaheem said:


> By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


The Fluke T5-600 will serve you well from your apprenticeship up until the end.

$95 shipped: http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-T5-600-Voltage-Continuity-Current/dp/B0006Z3GZU/ref=pd_sim_hi_8


----------



## Techne (Feb 9, 2013)

Ibraaheem said:


> By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


I second Harry's direction of a T5-600 or 1000. Great little tester that will serve you well until you have a better idea of where in the trade you would like to go, and a better grasp of the features in a more expensive meter.

Aside from that, you're probably going to run into the situation where one pair of pump pliers is one too few. Buy Knipex Cobras as your second pair. It won't be long after that you will have a collection of them! 

For the German-made stuff, if you can't find a dealer locally, amazon has several retailers that will gladly ship from the states at a competitive price. 

It looks like you are off to a great start. Best wishes in your new career!


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

T5-1000 is a dang good meter holds up strong only thing I'd change is if was true rms


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jstanton27 said:


> T5-1000 is a dang good meter holds up strong only thing I'd change is if was true rms


Having a LoZ function on it would be AWESOME. Even more important to most people than true RMS, IMO.


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Having a LoZ function on it would be AWESOME. Even more important to most people than true RMS, IMO.


Excuse my ignorance for I'm still a learning apprentice but what a LoZ function be best used for


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jstanton27 said:


> Excuse my ignorance for I'm still a learning apprentice but what a LoZ function be best used for


High Z
Low z


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Jstanton27 said:


> Excuse my ignorance for I'm still a learning apprentice but what a LoZ function be best used for


It's a low impedance circuit for testing voltage. Most digital multimeters have about 10,000 Ohms resistance in the circuitry that reads voltage. What can happen is that some wires will have an induced voltage on them (like the unused traveller/shunt in a three way switch circuit) and a regular multimeter will read some "phantom" voltage there like 24V or 67V or 86V. while this voltage is real, it's not useful and it doesn't indicate a bad connection anywhere. To eliminate this kind of reading, some multimeters have the LowZ function which puts a small resistance load on the circuit being tested (similar to how the old "Wiggy" testers worked with a solenoid in line) which makes the "phantom" voltage disappear.

Phantom voltage can appear anywhere you have unconnected wires running parallel with energized wires for more than a few feet. Once you ground or connect either end of the wire to a grounded (or connected to neutral) resistive load, the phantom voltage will go away.


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

F*** a roto split. I understand that its cleaner and inspectors love it. But who really wants to carry that around all day when you're whipping lay ins together or roughing walls in? The thing is huge and clumsy. I was taught to use *****, then bought a split cause i thought it looked bad ass, and went back to ***** within the week. Plus all my coworkers have to go find there splitter when they realize they need to strip some mc back. I just reach over and get it done and make them climb back up on their ladder to finish THEIR work.


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

PrimalScreamer said:


> F*** a roto split. I understand that its cleaner and inspectors love it. But who really wants to carry that around all day when you're whipping lay ins together or roughing walls in? The thing is huge and clumsy. I was taught to use *****, then bought a split cause i thought it looked bad ass, and went back to ***** within the week. Plus all my coworkers have to go find there splitter when they realize they need to strip some mc back. I just reach over and get it done and make them climb back up on their ladder to finish THEIR work.


Ditto always use my ***** for small mc and tin snips for the feeder mc cut twist pop and done


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

Not to mention I can also strip back conductor insulation using my *****, guaranteed faster than you with a splitter...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

PetrosA said:


> I don't think I'd add anything to that. In fact, I'd try to cut the weight in half


Exactly. I have 7 tool bags all grouped by area of work (drywall, concrete, wood, LV wiring, etc) but then I have one primary electricians bag that carries an impact driver, 11in1 screwdriver, electricians scissors, hex key set, multi meter, hammer, drywall saw, side cutters, 6" level, a few sharpies, tape measure, wet noodle (I am an LV tech), zip ties, and some electrical tape. That is what I need on 80% of my jobs and it's all in one tool bag.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What is in the black (or is it blue?) bag? Is it where you keep your stash of reefers? Cause that is what was in my apprenticeship tool collection back in 76....


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

What's your guys' opinion on Green Lee's products? Such as their testers, screw drivers, whatever they got?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Love em.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ibraaheem said:


> By German drivers, are you referring to Knipex? can you help me with a link of where to get some? I'm in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Also, I am looking for a Fluke tester, budget is low at the moment.. Which Fluke tester would you recommend? I'm an apprentice electrician who does Residential/Commercial. Thanks.


Yeah, I was being a bit sarcastic. Don't go blow your money just, wear out what you have then upgrade. However, I would honestly invest in the fluke tic tester.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, I was being a bit sarcastic. Don't go blow your money just, wear out what you have then upgrade. However, I would honestly invest in the fluke tic tester.


No way, I think guys need to use a crummy tic tester for a while, so they can appreciate a good one later.

I used green lee crap testers for years.. risky stuff.


----------

